# 8th Birthday Party Smoke



## SmokinVOLfan (May 27, 2021)

Daughter's birthday was last week. Since we didn't get to have a party last year due to covid concerns thought we would try to make this one extra special. 

Huge blow up water slide. Kids and dog doing the pre-party inspection.







Now to the food. Made 6 homemade sauces to go along with everything. Wife had to write the labels. Said my handwriting is not legible. 






Two 8ish pound  butts. Rolled 4 hours in the propane running hickory chunks then panned and into the electric uncovered overnight. Not in a hurry so I let them roll at 225. 20 hours.






Two turkey breasts. 300 using hickory.






4 lb bologna chub. Scored, covered in yellow mustard, and Jeff's rub. 4 hours around 250ish.






5 racks of spare's. 






Full roaster pan of pulled pork. De-fatted the black gold, warmed up, and mixed back into the pulled meat.






Full pan of ribs. Tender as all get out.






Sliced bologna. Forgot to get a picture of the sliced turkey.






Full size pan of 4 cheese mac and cheese.






Full size pan of smoked beans. 6 hours around 250. Sorry for the blur. Beers must have kicked in.






Full pan of buttermilk vinegar slaw.






Ribs got smashed before I could even grab one but I got a nice plate anyways.






Everyone said they enjoyed it and my daughter had a great birthday so I would say it was a success. Thanks for checking it out.

John


----------



## JLeonard (May 27, 2021)

Holy cow thats some good looking food! But I wanna know.....Wheres the pics of you coming down the water slide? LOL.
And Happy Birthday to the daughter!
Jim


----------



## BigW. (May 27, 2021)

Looks like some very tasty food.   Glad you all had a great day.


----------



## Brokenhandle (May 27, 2021)

Wow! I'd say you nailed it ! Great looking food! Bet your daughter had a great day!
And I'm with Jim...you coming down the slide would've been priceless!

Ryan


----------



## smokeymose (May 27, 2021)

Oh, Man! What a load of excellent chow! I'll take a dollop of slaw on my P.P. sandwich please.
Jleonard beat me to the water slide question....


----------



## PPG1 (May 27, 2021)

You Know my Birthday is just around the corner!!


----------



## gmc2003 (May 27, 2021)

Great looking chow line John!!! I bet your daughter will never forget her 8th birthday.

Point for sure
Chris

p.s. If you had gone done the slide after chowing down on that plate of vittles. The slide may not have made it.


----------



## smokerjim (May 27, 2021)

Happy 8th to your daughter John, nice line up on the food , everything looked like it was delicous. great job.


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 27, 2021)

Wow!!  That's some good looking Q.  Just out of curiosity, how many were you feeding??
Happy birthday to your daughter.
Gary


----------



## DRKsmoking (May 27, 2021)

Real nice spread for your daughters 8th, food looks fantastic. 
I'm with Jim also   no slide pics, would have brought a smile to us all

great post for summer fun

David


----------



## sawhorseray (May 27, 2021)

Good grief John, it's no wonder you're now a smoking guru, a class A cook all around, huge Like! Gee, now I know where to go for guru advise! RAY


----------



## 912smoker (May 27, 2021)

WOW that's some great look Q and sides for sure !! Great job and party for sure.
And MY birthday is in July  lol !!


----------



## xray (May 27, 2021)

What a great 8th bday party for your daughter. All the food looks great, John! I’m sure everyone was happy.




JLeonard said:


> Holy cow thats some good looking food! But I wanna know.....Wheres the pics of you coming down the water slide? LOL.
> And Happy Birthday to the daughter!
> Jim



Don’t let him fool you, there’s a video of him on the slide. John just doesn’t remember because the beers kicked in.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (May 27, 2021)

Dude, that food looks amazing!


----------



## sandyut (May 28, 2021)

looks like a hellava thro down!!  nice work!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (May 28, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Holy cow thats some good looking food! But I wanna know.....Wheres the pics of you coming down the water slide? LOL.
> And Happy Birthday to the daughter!
> Jim



Thank you Jim! And no slide for me...might need a few more beers before we get into that!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (May 28, 2021)

BigW. said:


> Looks like some very tasty food.   Glad you all had a great day.



Thanks for the kind words BigW. It was a great day indeed!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (May 28, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> Wow! I'd say you nailed it ! Great looking food! Bet your daughter had a great day!
> And I'm with Jim...you coming down the slide would've been priceless!
> 
> Ryan



The daughter had a great day thanks Ryan! The kids had a ball on the slide. Would have love to hit that slide but was doing my 12oz curl workouts. Didn't want to interrupt the fun.


----------



## uncle eddie (May 28, 2021)

Heck ya!  Love smoked bologna too.  I defo need to do that more.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (May 28, 2021)

smokeymose said:


> Oh, Man! What a load of excellent chow! I'll take a dollop of slaw on my P.P. sandwich please.
> Jleonard beat me to the water slide question....



Thank you Mose! Man next time the slide is out I guess I am going to have to get on it lol.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (May 28, 2021)

PPG1 said:


> You Know my Birthday is just around the corner!!



Come on down we will fire up the smoker!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 28, 2021)

Wow, that all looks phenomenal!  Happy Birthday to your daughter!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (May 28, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> Great looking chow line John!!! I bet your daughter will never forget her 8th birthday.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris
> ...



Thanks Chris! I would say you are correct. I could barely move as it was after eating lol.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 28, 2021)

Wow John!!!
The Eats all looks Awesome!!
Bet the Kids loved that Water Slide Too!!!
Great Party!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (May 28, 2021)

smokerjim said:


> Happy 8th to your daughter John, nice line up on the food , everything looked like it was delicous. great job.



Appreciate it Jim!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (May 28, 2021)

GaryHibbert said:


> Wow!!  That's some good looking Q.  Just out of curiosity, how many were you feeding??
> Happy birthday to your daughter.
> Gary



Thank you Gary. Around 40 people or so. Lots of doggie bags take home and still been eating on the leftovers!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 28, 2021)

That is one heck of a birthday party!
Wish I was there!
Al


----------



## chopsaw (May 28, 2021)

That's some great lookin' food bud . That's so much fun for the kids , they never forget it . 
Taking mine down to see the Smokey Mountains in a couple weeks . I think they're gonna be surprised how nice the country is down there . 
Nice work John .


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (May 28, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> Real nice spread for your daughters 8th, food looks fantastic.
> I'm with Jim also   no slide pics, would have brought a smile to us all
> 
> great post for summer fun
> ...



Thank you David! Slide pics next time for sure lol


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (May 28, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> Good grief John, it's no wonder you're now a smoking guru, a class A cook all around, huge Like! Gee, now I know where to go for guru advise! RAY



Thanks Ray. Also if you ever need any guru advise or have any guru related questions I will be happy to help anytime I can my friend. That's what us guru's do.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (May 28, 2021)

912smoker said:


> WOW that's some great look Q and sides for sure !! Great job and party for sure.
> And MY birthday is in July  lol !!



Sure appreciate the kind words! July birthday you say? Perfect time to get the grills and slide back out!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (May 28, 2021)

xray said:


> What a great 8th bday party for your daughter. All the food looks great, John! I’m sure everyone was happy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't lie Joe we all know that is a video of you! 3 wine coolers and a couple Virginia Slim 120's and you will do about anything!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (May 28, 2021)

Central PA Cowboy said:


> Dude, that food looks amazing!



Thanks Derek!


----------



## jcam222 (May 28, 2021)

John that is a top notch collection of bbq man!! I especially think the turkey breasts are perfection.


----------



## Steve H (May 28, 2021)

Excellent spread John. And congrats on the ride!


----------



## JC in GB (May 28, 2021)

*YOU ROCK!!!   What a fantastic looking meal.  Awesome...*

*JC   *


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (May 28, 2021)

sandyut said:


> looks like a hellava thro down!!  nice work!



Thank ya Dave!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (May 28, 2021)

uncle eddie said:


> Heck ya!  Love smoked bologna too.  I defo need to do that more.



Thanks Eddie! To be honest that was the first time I have ever smoked bologna but it wont be my last!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (May 28, 2021)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Wow, that all looks phenomenal!  Happy Birthday to your daughter!



Thank you sir I do appreciate it!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (May 28, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Wow John!!!
> The Eats all looks Awesome!!
> Bet the Kids loved that Water Slide Too!!!
> Great Party!!
> ...



Thanks John! Yeah the kids had a blast. Had to leave it up an extra day so they could play on it longer.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (May 28, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> That is one heck of a birthday party!
> Wish I was there!
> Al



Thank you Al! It was a lot of fun for sure.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (May 28, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> That's some great lookin' food bud . That's so much fun for the kids , they never forget it .
> Taking mine down to see the Smokey Mountains in a couple weeks . I think they're gonna be surprised how nice the country is down there .
> Nice work John .



Thank you Chop I appreciate it! Ah man your kids will love the Smoky Mountains. Great time of year too. Not too hot or too cold yet. Going to the Gatlinburg/Sevierville area?


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (May 28, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> John that is a top notch collection of bbq man!! I especially think the turkey breasts are perfection.



Thank you Jeff! Love smoked Turkey.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (May 28, 2021)

Steve H said:


> Excellent spread John. And congrats on the ride!



Thank you Steve I appreciate it man!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (May 28, 2021)

JC in GB said:


> *YOU ROCK!!!   What a fantastic looking meal.  Awesome...
> 
> JC  *



Thanks JC!


----------



## jaxgatorz (May 28, 2021)

Fantastic spread and Bday party !!  Tell your wife that we can read your posts just fine.


----------



## civilsmoker (May 28, 2021)

HOLY SMOKES that is how you have a "8th" b-day party for sure!  Nice work!


----------



## chopsaw (May 28, 2021)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Sevierville area


Have a house rented there for the week . Looks like a nice place . 
Should be a good time .


----------



## Humo18 (May 29, 2021)

Wow, what a lucky birthday girl!    Great job hope you took lots of pics for her memories years from now.

Let's see, based on your excellent spread I will guess you had 365 guests, right?


----------



## yankee2bbq (May 29, 2021)

Wow! What a spread of food! Great job! And I’m sure your daughter loved her  Birthday!!!


----------



## Fueling Around (May 29, 2021)

You know how to throw a party!



SmokinVOLfan said:


> ...
> The kids had a ball on the slide.
> Would have love to hit that slide but was doing my 12oz curl workouts. Didn't want to interrupt the fun.


I thought the expression goes "here, hold my beer and watch this....."


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (May 30, 2021)

Damn John, that is one really nice lookin' spread brother!

I am glad she got a great party this year, bet she will always remember this one.

I will be right over since there are leftovers....

GREAT BIG LIKE!

John

P.S.- Congrats on the well deserved ride dude!


----------



## Workaholic (May 30, 2021)

Wow, absolutely fantastic lay out.  Makes me hungry just looking at it.  I bet your daughter enjoyed it.  That, in itself is worth the effort.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 1, 2021)

jaxgatorz said:


> Fantastic spread and Bday party !!  Tell your wife that we can read your posts just fine.



Lol thanks Mike. I will let her know! Appreciate the kind words.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 1, 2021)

civilsmoker said:


> HOLY SMOKES that is how you have a "8th" b-day party for sure!  Nice work!



Thank you Civil!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 1, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Have a house rented there for the week . Looks like a nice place .
> Should be a good time .



If it warms up tubing up through the mountains is always fun. Or if that isn't your thing you could always hit up Pigeon Forge and stock up on air brushed t-shirts!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 1, 2021)

Humo18 said:


> Wow, what a lucky birthday girl!    Great job hope you took lots of pics for her memories years from now.
> 
> Let's see, based on your excellent spread I will guess you had 365 guests, right?



Thanks Man! Sure felt like 365 people haha


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 1, 2021)

yankee2bbq said:


> Wow! What a spread of food! Great job! And I’m sure your daughter loved her  Birthday!!!



Ah man she had a great time. Sure appreciate it!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 1, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> You know how to throw a party!
> 
> I thought the expression goes "here, hold my beer and watch this....."



Had I of finished off the 18 pack I was drinking on that day it would have been a different story. Hold my beer would have come into play for sure


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 1, 2021)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Damn John, that is one really nice lookin' spread brother!
> 
> I am glad she got a great party this year, bet she will always remember this one.
> 
> ...



Thanks John! Good to hear from you man. Hope you are doing good! Anytime you want to get out of that AZ heat come on up!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 1, 2021)

Workaholic said:


> Wow, absolutely fantastic lay out.  Makes me hungry just looking at it.  I bet your daughter enjoyed it.  That, in itself is worth the effort.



Thank you for the kind words! Daughter had a blast!


----------

